
Reddit User Receives Secret Santa Gift from Bill Gates - kjhughes
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/26/us/bill-gates-secret-santa-trnd/index.html
======
rvz
I have previously seen countless acts of generosity from Gates over the years,
but this is the most generous I have seen from a person like Gates. It's great
to see that at least he is doing something to combat the stereotype of the
champagne Scrooge, unlike those who are still high up in their high-horses,
private jets and first-class trains still unable to guess the price of a
jacket potato.

Had there'd been less of people like Gates, there would be a larger
proliferation of scrooges stashing their trillions from the 97% of the
population.

What a fascinating story!

------
Ruth_K
Wow, I want something like this for my Christmas, too :)

